#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Religions & Eastern Faiths >  >  >  Spear of christ

## decoded

I am*researching the story of the Spear of Christ, also known as the Spear of Destiny, or the Holy Lance.* I would like to connect with individuals, or groups, that are still looking for the Spear.** I want to find out the latest information on the Spear, its true location and its ultimate mission in todayÃ¢â¬â¢s world.* I am researching who is still on the quest for the Spear and why.

If you have any information please email [email protected]

----------


## Dajai

What a dream it would be to actually find the spear. 

I wonder if it's even specific to the blood of Christ or if any weapon consecrated in such a fashion might hold similar power.

----------


## grim789

Wow it would be an amazing piece of history if it was found who knows it might already have been found and the vadican just doesnt want the public knowing. But it would be something amazing to see and know that it pierced the side ultimately killing jesus christ. :Cool:

----------


## Deacan Lionsbane

It would also be good to see it, and to see what little power, if at all any, it holds.

----------


## daecon

Now understand, the historical reality of holy relics is uncertain at best. There are enough pieces of the True Cross around to make a small forest. Even so, the Lance of Longinus is more suspect than most. For one thing, there are at least three of them. One is in the Vatican, but like the Shroud of Turin they don't claim it's genuine. 

The second features heavily in "occult Nazi" stories because it was once part of the regalia of the Holy Roman Empire (the first "Reich" to Hitler's Third.) It allegedly contains a nail from the Cross and was taken from a museum during Germany's annexation of Austria. Some occultists believe the Lance was the true motive for the _Anschluss_ as there was a legend that claimed the owner of the Lance would be able to take over the world. Because it features so prominently in occult histories, this is the artifact that is usually thought of as the true Lance (with the implication that the one taken by General Patton was a forgery.) It's featured in the Keanu Reeves movie _Constantine_  and is cited as the reason Superman never flew to Berlin to beat up Hitler.

The final candidate for the Lance shows why you can't always take holy relics at face value. It was discovered during the first Crusade when a crusader named Peter Bartholomew had a vision of St. Andrew. UPG or no, the crusaders soon found a spear matching the description and went on to win a significant battle, apparently inspired by the newly discovered relic. Bartholomew, however, was suspected of planting the Spear himself, and died after trying to prove his sincerity in a Trial by Fire.

----------

